# Diesel and Willow swim!



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aawh, great pictures!! They are adorable!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I love them! I know this is a golden forum, but I can never get over how gorgeous Diesel is!!!


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Great pictures Lisa, looks a lovely place to swim and walk. I wish my retriever would learn to retrieve, he just runs past things:doh:

Diesel is sooo handsome!!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Great picture Lisa looks like a really nice place for a swim, I love the last one of Diesel he has a great coat, how long does it take for him to dry off


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love all the pictures. And I can see why you love that picture of Diesel. He looks so cool jumping at you but with that big smile.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jamm said:


> I love them! I know this is a golden forum, but I can never get over how gorgeous Diesel is!!!


Same here, Diesel is stunning, so unique. I've never seen a GSD as beautiful as he is.

Love the pictures of Willow and Diesel having such a great day and time retrieving.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice pictures, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

looks like a great time was had by all 
love the piccie of Diesel running, did he run past you after the photo was taken or through you lol


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Ruby'smom said:


> looks like a great time was had by all
> love the piccie of Diesel running, did he run past you after the photo was taken or through you lol


He was slowing down so thankfully didn't run into me. That is the expression I get everytime I come home!



honeysmum said:


> Great picture Lisa looks like a really nice place for a swim, I love the last one of Diesel he has a great coat, how long does it take for him to dry off


Quite a while. He always looks dry really quickly but his thick undercoat stays damp. 

Thanks for the nice comments everyone!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those two make a gorgeous looking pair. I'm sure they had a great time in the water.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

great pics but love that last one of Diesel


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

GREAT pictures!!! Looks like they had a blast! Love the tongue hanging out pic.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Such wonderful photo's......I think the first one means to hurry up and lets Go!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Love the pics.. Can't wait till my furbabies are old enough to take the plunge..


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a ball! 
I can see why you love that last picture of Diesel. Too cute!


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow! That is my dream dog duo, a GR and a GSD. Do they get along well? It seems they are great pals.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your dogs*

Lisa and Willow: Your dogs are JUST STUNNING and I love your photos!!
Is Diesel a GSD?

We welcome other breeds on this forum.

I post my Tonka, a Samoyed, all over this forum!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Great pictures! Looks like they both had a good time. And I love that last one of Diesel...I literally LOL'ed.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wonderful pictures! I love the last one too!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Lovely pics there, love to see your dogs enjoying themselves - and the pic of Diesel running is great, good thing he has brakes that work otherwise you might end up on your rear end


----------

